# More than usual problems with Marineland heaters?



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

First I had to return my 200w stealth under the recall which was refunded in November. Then I had a 250w Visitherm fail in early December and now a 300w Visitherm 2 days ago in exactly the same way. The light is lit but no heat. One I mailed just before xmas and the other yesterday. Both were purchased last April so are about 8 months old. Was there a quality problem or am I just unlucky? Second, this has used up all my spare heaters and I am just limping along now with no backups whatsoever for 9 aquariums. Because I am in Canada I gave Marineland a choice as to replacement or refund at their discretion. Which will they do? If they are going to replace them I'll sit tight. Otherwise I should buy a couple of spares immediately. I am assuming if it was a quality issue it has been fixed at this point.

I like Marineland products but not if I end up with all dead fish.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I would try a different brand such as Eheim. 

Where did you buy the heaters? If you bought them at Big Al's you can just return them under their no hassle warranty service.

--
Paul


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

1 thru Amazon which was shipped from Big ALs (so I dont know if the no hassle warranty applies but thanks for the tip) - the other I can't find my bill
so far - since they are both in mail nothing I can do anyway


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

Eheims heaters have been great so far. U should try them....


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I use Eheims too never had a problem yet


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok there is 3 guys all saying Eheims are great - meanwhile this is a cut & paste from Pets and Ponds site - and I gather this is Eheim - now please don't start a flame war -but what am I missing? - and I am asking respectfully.

The quote is a pretty cut and dried condemnation -see for yourself - here
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5810/c195250/index.html

Home » AQUARIUM SUPPLIES » Heaters » Jager

Jager

Please note that we find ALL of our other brands of heaters to have a lower failure rate than the Jager heaters do.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

save yourself some hassle if your having such bad luck just join big als vip club buy your product in store and you get a free 1yr warranty. I find pretty much anything new these days is poorly made even some of the more expensive products.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Perhaps they don't make as much $$$ on Jagers as they used to? I know distribution changed when Eheim took over. 
I've always used Jagers and only ever had 1 fail, and at least it just stopped heating rather than staying on...



brucemcl777 said:


> Ok there is 3 guys all saying Eheims are great - meanwhile this is a cut & paste from Pets and Ponds site - and I gather this is Eheim - now please don't start a flame war -but what am I missing? - and I am asking respectfully.
> 
> The quote is a pretty cut and dried condemnation -see for yourself - here
> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5810/c195250/index.html
> ...


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have had 2 Jagers fail in the on position in the last three months and both were less than 3 years old will not buy another.


----------

